# Import Revolution Chicago 04-12-03 (My Setup) Caution Dial-up



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey guys, just got back from Import Revolution in Chicago this past weekend. I have got some pics of my car from it (I will post pics of the other cars shortly). Anyhow take a peep if interested.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool display.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

looks good. nice wheels!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dunno... I sometimes feel like the car models look like old hookers. They arent attractive to me at all. But the slut look isnt really my thing and girls that follow around nice cars are...

Anyway, nice Spec, I love the wheels and the hood. Its looking REAL good.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well some of the girls are hoes and others are nice it just depends on who you talk to. I am personally fond of the one in the middle. If you saw hr in real life you would understand  but her pic doesn't do her justice.

The other two are ok. There were definitely plenty of skanks to go around though. There were two real interesting ones on teh bikes next to me that were interesting to watch. Fun to watch but I wouldn't take home to mommy get what I'm sayin'  

Oh and thanks for the comments guys.


----------

